# Fan for Boat



## whitebc13 (Aug 5, 2008)

Does anyone know where to buy the fans for jon boats?

I will also need the steering setup for it.

How big of a fan do I need for a 18' x 5' boat?



Thanks in advance,

Ben


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

On the gigging section go back in time to page number 4 and look at the post by 2112. "Got my new flounder rig today" Go to his profile page and pm him and email him..... I havent seen him post on here in a long time so emailing him may be the best bet... He lives in Texas. He should be able to answer your question cause he has a jam up boat with a fan on it. Hope this helps. PS...he hasnt logged in since 12-2-08


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Midnight Rider (1/29/2009)*On the gigging section go back in time to page number 4 and look at the post by 2112. "Got my new flounder rig today" Go to his profile page and pm him and email him..... I havent seen him post on here in a long time so emailing him may be the best bet... He lives in Texas. He should be able to answer your question cause he has a jam up boat with a fan on it. Hope this helps. PS...he hasnt logged in since 12-2-08


I was gonna suggest the same thing as MR. Fans seem to be the only thing they use in TX. IMO the type terrain we have over this way a fan just isn't that practical.They have vast expanses of open shallow ground that they need to be able to cover quickly in TX. There is to many obstacles to maneuver aroundhere,but like I said its just my $0.02. I've always said that there is more than one way to skin a cat. :letsdrink


----------



## whitebc13 (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys, I use my boat more on the river around here gigging mullet. I think a fan with a steering stick up front just makes since if I cant find someone to go with me from time to time.


----------



## Tomcat (Feb 13, 2008)

Check out bowfishingcountry.com might have what you need in the classified section.

Tomcat


----------



## new wave archery (May 2, 2008)

If you need any advice let me know, I can also build one for you. I love mine it pushes my 2172perfectly. I have lots of hp. left over for big obstacles. vanguard 35 w/ 53'' 3 blade arrowprop.


----------

